# prokfiev piano concertos... ultimate recordings...?



## whyrichard

I have two recordings of these piano concertos... I love these pieces to death. does anyone have a recommendation for the ultimate Prokofiev piano concerto cd?


thank you so much, and am going to love this forum

r.


----------



## Air

I too love these concerti to death.

My suggestions for the individual concerti are:

1 - Argerich, Richter
2 - Gutierrez, Bolet, Beroff
3 - Kapell, Argerich, Graffman
4 - Ashkenazy, Browning*
5 - Richter

If you are to get an all-around set, go for the Beroff, who despite being cheap (you get the _Vision Fugitives_ too, and all for a lower price) is still one of the best out there. I'd say Richter's recording of the 5th concerto is a must for any Prokofiev fan, it's practically unbeatable. Argerich and Graffman are toss ups for the 1st and 3rd concerti really - I myself prefer Argerich, her playing is extremely witty and fresh, and her personality is absolutely addicting. For historical recordings you've got the legendary Kapell in the 3rd as well as Richter's favorite performance of the 2nd concerto, that of Jorge Bolet.

*I've heard good things about the Browning/Leinsdorf set too, apparently the 2nd and 4th are cracking performances, but I have yet to obtain it for myself.


----------



## joen_cph

Another throw-in here ... Have been focusing on these wonderful works for many years. They are probably the most important piano concerto set of the 20th century ...

If you like extremely temperamental, concise playing, bordering to the sensational, and often fast tempi, I strongly suggest that you check out these:

1) the complete concerti on a budget set 2CD with Krainev/Kitayenko. For a sample, try concerti 4+5, beats anyone, IMO. 
2) Concerto 2 with Yundi Li, DG. Beats anyone, including K/K, IMO.

perhaps supplementing with a few more recordings of the 3rd, such as Kapell especially, or Argerich, or Argerich in the 1st Cto. 

There are some historical issues of the 3rd that migh appear interesting as well, such as Prokofieff´s own (with Coppola), and Mitropoulos´. I didn´t find Prokofieff´s own that good though, much too sketchy playing. Mitropoulos´ is highly eccentric and extremely fast but with poor sound.


----------



## trillian

3rd - yuja wang with abbado in lucerne, i love her


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

whyrichard, Be my friend!!

I second Argerich. I honestly need to get some real recordings of these pianos concertos (I only listen to youtube ones, which are fine). Prokofiev's piano music own everyone.


----------



## Aramis

This CD:










Is great in all cases, all concertos are player very well and the sound of the piano on this recording is spectacular.

Richter is obvious standard but if you get tired of old recording's sound quality there is no better CD IMHO. Except maybe Argerich for 1st (I'm not sure how about her 3rd, I don't like this concerto).

By the way - 



 - what performance is it from? I've heard his 5th with Witold Rowicki and some other one but both sound diffrent from what we hear in this video.


----------



## joen_cph

A Richter discography on the web lists these as regards the concerto 5:

- with Rowicki, Warsaw Philharmonic (Warsaw, 23 - 26 Sept 1958) 
■DG LPM 18595 (LP) or SLPM 138075 (LP) or 2548 109 (LP) or 135107 (LP) 2543 812 (LP) ETC
- with Rowicki, Warsaw Philharmonic (27 Sept 1958) on [ Polskie Nagrania ] Muza 184 (10" LP) [ IV and V only ]

- with Svetlanov, Moscow Conservatory (c. 1964) 
■DOREMI DHR-7758 (CD)

- with Kondrashin, Moscow Philharmonic (12 May 1967) 
■Stradivarius 10025 (CD)

- with Maazel, LSO (Kingsway Hall, London, June 1970) 
■HMV ASD 2744 (LP) etc.

The video - presenting Richter at his finest, and more engaged than the Rowicki one - could be the _Kondrashin_ issue, given their very fruitful and intense cooperation as regards Liszt, Brahms or Franck, for instance; or secondarily perhaps the Svetlanov issue ... ? The style is that of the early Richter, as of before 1970, even perhaps around 1955- 1960.

Another page lists a CD with Prokofiev playing the world premiere of the 5th in 1932 with Furtwängler, that I didn´t know of. His playing tended to be rather sketchy, though, as said.


----------



## Guest

I second the Previn/Ashkenazy recording. Can't really go wrong with Argerich either, especially for the 3rd concerto; but Ashkenazy is my favorite.


----------



## joen_cph

This is much too poorly integrated with the orchestra and not the much, much better DG recording, but will give you an impression of Li´s general chosen tempi in the 2nd Cto: 









and Ashkenazy´s:


----------



## Air

joen_cph said:


> They are probably the most important piano concerto set of the 20th century...


Probably the most important after Mozart and Beethoven, to be honest (I actually like the Prokofiev cycle more than the LvB). Rachmaninov and Saint-Saens... well, an argument can be made there, but I can hardly be convinced while I'm on my Prokofiev high.


----------



## Nicola

Isn't there an "o" somewhere in "Prokfiev"?

Rather like "Mzart" or "Beethven", doesn't seem right somehow.


----------



## Webernite

Air said:


> Probably the most important after Mozart and Beethoven, to be honest (I actually like the Prokofiev cycle more than the LvB). Rachmaninov and Saint-Saens... well, an argument can be made there, but I can hardly be convinced while I'm on my Prokofiev high.


What about Brahms!


----------



## Air

Webernite said:


> What about Brahms!


Two very important concerti, but that's still only 2. Same thing could be said about Chopin.


----------



## teej

I recently purchased 1, 3 and 4 performed by Kun Woo Paik with the Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra / Antoni Wit (Naxos). Haven't yet decided if they are the "ultimate"recordings for me, but I'm VERY impressed so far. My only criticism is that the 2nd movement of the Third concerto is slightly too slow for my liking, but other than that I highly recommend this recording. Kun Wook Paik is a brilliant pianist and I'm surprised I hadn't heard of him before I bought this disc.


----------



## starthrower

I have the Chandos complete set. I can't get into no.1, but I like the rest.


----------



## kv466

I've heard the Vladi Ash versions and I do like them but the set I stayed with is this one:


----------



## itywltmt

I don't own all the Prokofiev PC's. I own the Feltsman/Tilson-Thomas coupling of 1 and 2 (#1 is featured on my ITYWLTMT montage this week) and #3 with Cecile Ousset, Barshai conducting. Though I have mixed emotions about the Feltsman, the Ousset recording is excellent.


----------



## Itullian

haven't felt the need to replace this...................

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical...genre=1&bcorder=195&name_id=41028&name_role=2

GREAT sound, too.


----------



## Guest

I like the Toradze/Gergiev set on Philips.


----------



## dbcrow

Listening to the Graffman/Szell recording of the Third. Argerich is wonderful, but nothing beats the sheer exuberance of Graffman in the fast bits of the first movement. It's an excitement bordering on danger, really: the whole thing seems like it's about to come off the rails in the recapitulation of the main them, just when he pulls it all in. Thrilling.


----------

